# Is Hurstville a good suburb to live



## Monsieur (Jul 21, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I am expecting to find work with a company in Caringbah.I have started exploring suburbs close to my work place to rent an appartment.I am married and have a 3 year old daughter.

Which suburb would you recommend to stay.My lookout is for the following:

1) Safe surroundings.
2)Close to shops and supermarkets.
3)Good childcare and public school.
4)Good people as neighbours.

My budget is 400 to 450$ per week for a 2 bedroom appartment.

I understand from friends that Hurstville and Sutherland are good suburbs.But need your valuable advice as well.

Thanks in advance for your response.

Cheers,

Monsieur


----------



## chefman21 (Jul 12, 2010)

Go ten minutes down the road to Oatley. I grew up there. It's a suburb that most people just drive past without knowing that it was there. It is so quiet and pretty - very community based. There is only one doctor, a newsagent, good schools, a butcher, local sports teams, a couple of big parks to take the kids or go for a run, the local pub, a post office, a deli and a supermarket. That's about it really. can't think of a better suburb in Sydney to live in to be honest.


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

Why would you want to live in a busy and not so cheap Hurstville when your neighbouring suburbs are just wonderful and perfect for a family? I would recommend Kirrawee, Gymea, Miranda, Caringbah, Wooloware and Cronulla. Miranda has also one of the biggest if not the biggest shopping centre in NSW. 

Alternatively, if you want to live in a house in really nice and small community inside the Royal National Park, then Maianbar and Bundeena are excellent options. You can get a two storey house with waterviews there for the price of an apartment and it is only a short ferryride to Port Hacking which is next to Caringbah.


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 6, 2010)

*Good Suburbs*

I'd recommend going further south ie. Cronulla, Kirrawee, Gymea. Very pleasant suburbs and much nicer than Hurstville.






Monsieur said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am expecting to find work with a company in Caringbah.I have started exploring suburbs close to my work place to rent an appartment.I am married and have a 3 year old daughter.
> 
> ...


----------

